# 2014 Ecoboost



## fireguy (Jun 28, 2010)

Just changed the oil in my 14 Eco 4x4 for the first time. Are you kidding me? There can't be a more ridiculous oil & filter change out there. Even after removing the necessary shields and covers, the filter and where it drains is, well, really ridiculous.
Open to suggestions for an easier process....


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

My dealer (on the way to the office) does a $25 oil change, 30 minutes or less. Can't do it faster or cheaper myself.


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

Check for a Ford "Fast Lane" service dealer. No appointment needed, just drive up. Mine charges $11 labor for a oil change. I bring my own oil and buy the filters from the dealer. Added bonus...it's documented in the Ford system. Hopefully no questions about oil changes if there is ever a engine warranty "issue".


----------



## Mid-Coast Bay Charters (Aug 20, 2013)

YEP I had youtube to find the filter.


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

Pretty easy on a 2014 Chevy! Sorry, had to.


----------



## CopanoCruisin (May 28, 2006)

*OMG, yes there is !*

"There can't be a more ridiculous oil & filter change out there." Oh yes there is ! The 2013 Ford Escape w/1.6 Ecoboost. OMG, definetly home maintenance engineered out. It is truly ridiculous........cC


----------



## Galveston Yankee (May 24, 2004)

Did you ever stop to think that the engineering out of home maintenance just might be planned to increase dealership revenue? Gotta wonder.


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

1993 Honda del sol. 

Oil filter was on back side of motor mounter sideways. Oil poured down your forearm once the seal was broken. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

When i had an f150 i went thru quicklane until they forgot to change my oil. I heard planet ford has a deal for diesel oil changes but too far from home.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

$39 for oil/filter, topping fluids off and tire rotate.... yup ill take it to my dealer


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Now I'm glad I bought the 5.0.One of the easiest to change the oil on I've ever owned.I started changing my oil again after a cat moved in next door that was a manager of an independent oil change shop,and started telling me disturbing things he's seen done.After a 12 pack of Budlite,you really get to know a dude.My truck and Tahoe are so easy,I kinda like changing the oil.


----------



## Cowboyupo6 (Jun 27, 2013)

I take mine to the quicklane also, cant beat it, I spent 50 bucks on a synthetic blend oil, tire rotation and 2 new wiper blades and they send me a visa gift card back for 30 bucks!

Side note, the older ford taurus' are the worst to change the oil on, filter is under the exhaust manifold.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Galveston Yankee said:


> Did you ever stop to think that the engineering out of home maintenance just might be planned to increase dealership revenue? Gotta wonder.


BINGO! Bingo! bingo! The great conspiracy between car maker and dealer. Special tools and parts can only be purchased at dealer.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

There is a by-pass kit where you move the filter to somewhere like a fender or firewall.Has a head that mounts where the filter screws on and has an in and out hose to a new head put where ever you want.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

Sometimes it looks good on the drawingboard but it doesnt work out so well in the real world.


----------

